# New year wishes



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

I WISH.... i will sell my house this coming year,as then i can travel around portugal and see the many beautiful towns and chill with a few cold beers in the sunshine..happy times for all(MOSTLY) on the forums for the year ahead.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Same to you Eddie.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy new year, hope your plans go well.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Seasons Greetings to all the great members of this Forum.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR one and all.
A HEALTHY AND PROSPEROUS 2011


----------

